# AC Motor Specifications



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

roddyalan said:


> Can somebody explain what is the definition of


Hi roddy,

I'll give you my opinion.



> Maximum Torq


The most torque you can get from the motor in your set-up. Most times this is at the current limit of the controller.



> Nominal Torq


Whatever you want it to be.



> Continuous Torq


The torque which the motor can output continuously and maintain rated temperature.



> Rated Torq


The torque corresponding to the rated power of the motor. This may not be a continuous rating, but may be a one hour rating or a 20% duty cycle rating. It depends on the particular motor and the particular application for which it was designed.

You forgot stall torque, breakdown torque, peak torque, pull-up torque, starting torque and probably a few others. 

Regards,

major


----------



## roddyalan (Jun 25, 2009)

OH NO - you gave me more questions that I asked 

I am new to this electrical stuff, can you suggest some reading material for AC motors.

Thanks

PS: after reading your notes on battery sizing I will ask you for more reading material - get ready with that !!!


----------

